# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Winkeldief bijt personeel: "Ik heb aids!" - Stentor

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

*Winkeldief bijt personeel: "Ik heb aids!"*
*Stentor -** 15 uur geleden*
10 OKTOBER 2006 - CALLANTSOOG (GPD/Novum) - Twee medewerkers van Albert Heijn in Callantsoog zijn dinsdag door een winkeldief gebeten in armen en benen terwijl de dader uitriep &#39;Ik heb aids&#39;. De beide slachtoffers *...* 
Dief verweert zich met aids QTid.com
Winkeldief bijt personeel: Ik heb aids! Noordhollands Dagblad
Distrifood*alle 6 soortgelijke*

Lees verder...

----------

